# מישהו פנוי לקרדיטים?



## אינקה14 (20/5/13)

מישהו פנוי לקרדיטים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא בטוחה שאני מוכנה... אבל יוצאים לדרך


----------



## אינקה14 (20/5/13)

הכרנו כך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נו אני עצלנית מה לעשות:

http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=167734318


----------



## butwhy (21/5/13)

איזה כיף! קרדיטים!


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

SAVE THE DATE 
את ה-SAVE THE DATE החמוד הזה עשתה לנו Bobbachka המקסימה (יואו אני מקווה שרשמתי את השם שלך נכון, גם לרוסיות קשה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)....
אז תודה לך יקירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
אני חייבת לציין שהיה נורא כייף לשלוח את זה לחברים ומשפחה, עוד קצת יחס וקריאות התפעלות לפני החתונה אף פעם לא מזיקות...


----------



## החלפתיניק (21/5/13)

ממש יפה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/5/13)

מקסים ביותר! 
טוב, בבוצ'קה היא אחת ממוכשרות הפורום!


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

ההזמנה (ותודה למנהלות היקרות) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כן... זאת ההזמנה... מה אפשר לומר עליה?
את ההזמנה עיצב חבר קרוב שלנו.
כפי שכבר הבנתם, כולם ידעו שאני הולכת לקבל הצעת נישואים בסין, אז הקונספט של ההזמנה היה סוג של גלויה מסין והתמונה משם כמובן. נורא רצינו הזמנה הומוריסטית עם טוויסט נחמד וזה מה שיצא.
קוריוז לגבי ההזמנות – הזמנו 250 הזמנות מתוך מחשבה שאם יש לנו בסביבות 340 מוזמנים זה יספיק (מחלקים אחת לזוג או אחת למשפחה וכאלה). בפועל – חלק מההזמנות שנתנו להורים לחלק נעלמו באורח פלא ובסוף נתקענו עם חוסר והיינו צריכים להדפיס עוד. כמובן שזה לווה בלחץ של "נו מתי אתם מדפיסים לנו עוד???? לא נספיק לחלק לכולם"...
מסקנה: תחשבו טוב מראש כמה הזמנות צריך (למרות שאף פעם אי אפשר לדעת בדיוק אז קבלו ביטול) כדי שלא יצא ששבועיים לפני צריך לחלק עוד ונגמר (במיוחד אם אתם באים ממשפחה רוסית שמתעקשת לחלק הזמנות ביד לכווווווווולם ולנסוע לתיזנשלוך בשביל זה).
ההזמנות הודפסו ב-WEDO.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/5/13)

גם לנו זה קרה! אתם לא לבד


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

כמה מילים על איזיווד... 
לאיזיווד הגענו די בהתחלה, לא ראינו יותר מידי מקומות לפני אבל ידענו בערך סדר גודל של תקציב שאנחנו מוכנים להשקיע לחתונה ומשם יצאנו איתם למשא ומתן. בנוסף, שני זוגות חברים שלנו סגרו לפנינו דרך איזיווד אז תחקרנו אותם רבות והגענו כשאנחנו כבר עם ידע מוקדם על החברה ואופן ההתנהלות.
חוץ מזה, שנינו מראש טיפוסים די עסוקים ו"קצרים", וסיכמנו שאנחנו לא הולכים להתרוצץ יותר מידי בין מקומות וספקים ולכן בחרנו באיזיווד שמהבחינה הזו חסכו לנו הרבה מאד התרוצצויות מיותרות וכאב ראש. 
דרך איזיווד ראינו 4 מקומות (יפורט בהמשך).
לגבי שאר הספקים – ראינו בין 1-2 ספקים מכל תחום (אחרי עבודה מעמיקה מול האינטרנט והמלצות חברים) ואני מאד מרוצה שלא נסחפנו וראינו יותר. אני מוצאת את זה מיותר ומבלבל, מה גם שבעיניי רשימת הספקים שאיתם איזיווד עובדים היא בין כה וכה גדולה ואיכותית ודי סמכנו על הבחירות והאינטואיציה שלנו. גורם נוסף היה שהמחיר לא היה פונקציה (כלול במחיר החבילה) אז הבחירה הייתה די אינטואיטיבית.
סוגיית המחיר: בנושא הזה אין לי דעה חד משמעית כי כאמור לא נפגשנו עם ספקים/מקומות לבד ואני לא יודעת מה יכל להיות כושר המיקוח שלנו. אני מניחה שבהחלט אפשר להוזיל את מחיר החתונה אם עושים עבודה מאומצת לבד ומתמקחים מול כל ספק וספק, אבל זה פחות התאים לנו באותו שלב ומחיר החבילה עמד בתקציב שהקצבנו לעצמנו.
בשורה התחתונה בעיניי ההתנהלות מול איזיווד היתה נוחה ונעימה והרגשתי שיש "אבא ואמא" לכל ספק ולכל שאלה/בקשה/טענה ואכן זכינו למענה בכל מיני פרטים קטנים שבהם נתקלנו בדרך. סביר להניח שאם היינו עושים את הארגון לבד הייתי הרבה יותר לחוצה בנוגע לפרטים הקטנים.


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

התארגנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החלטנו להתארגן בבית.
למה?
כי זה היה הכי נוח לשנינו ונראה לנו הכי ברגוע שבעולם....
וגם כי זה היה בחינם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
המאפרת ומעצב השיער הגיעו אלינו הביתה, והשמלה הייתה במרחק 7 דקות הליכה משם.
חסרון והודאה מביכה: בתור חולת ניקיון אובססיבית נורא פחדתי שהדירה תהיה לא מספיק נקיה ואז הצילומים בדירה יהיו מעפנים (כן כן, זה מה שהלחיץ אותי לפני החתונה). מה שקרה בפועל זה שהדירה הייתה מספיק נקייה אבל לא כל כך פוטוגנית ולא היו הרבה תמונות אווירה שאני אוהבת כל כך, אולי כי לא השקענו יותר מידי בפרטים הקטנים היפים האלה שמצטלמים יפה.
נו מילא...
ולטובת כל אלה שתוהות על זמני התארגנות בשעון חורף (מרץ):
אני התחלתי להתארגן ב-11 (שיער), ב-13:30 היה איפור ואם אני לא טועה בסביבות 15:30 הגעתי לסלון כלות ללבוש את השמלה.
בערך ב-16:30 היינו מוכנים לצאת לצילומים מקדימים, כאשר באולם היינו צריכים להיות בשעה 19:00 מקסימום לצילומים המקדימים.
מסקנה: לא טוב! היו הרבה פקקים ולקח לנו נצח להגיע לפארק הירקון וגם הנסיעה למקום לקחה הרבה זמן אז בסוף היו מעט צילומים מקדימים בחוץ כי התחיל להחשיך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

רבנות, מקווה והדרכת כלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז ככה: את כל נושא הרבנות עשינו בראשון לציון אחרי שהוא הוציא תעודת רווקות בתל אביב.
חייבת לציין שהתהליך עבר בשלום ובמהרה יחסית ולא היה מסובך במיוחד (בעיקר תודות לאחי היקר שהתחתן לפני ולכן כל פרק הוכחת היהדות היה הרבה יותר פשוט).
הדרכת הכלות נמשכה כ-4 שעות אינטנסיביות אבל גם זה לא נורא במיוחד...
מקווה – נמצא ברח' פופל 20. כל התהליך לקח 15 דקות גג (כולל התפשטות והתלבשות), בלי שאלות מיותרות בכלל ועם חיוך ואווירה נעימה. ממליצה בחום!


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

איפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את האיפור עשתה לי אלינור טוביילם המקסימה והייתי מאד מרוצה מהתוצאה, מהיחס ומזה שהוא נשאר כל הלילה.
חיפשתי באינטרנט הרבה מאפרות (שעובדות עם איזיווד) לפני שהחלטתי ללכת אליה ומכולם התחברתי לסגנון הנקי שלה מאד.
לפני החתונה עשיתי ניסיון ולא עפתי בלשון המעטה. זה היה ניסיון על עין אחת בלבד ולי נראה מאד גס וכהה אבל היא הרגיעה אותי שביום החתונה זה יראה אחרת לגמרי.
לא יכולה להגיד שזה הרגיע אותי לגמרי עד החתונה ושקלתי ללכת לניסיון נוסף.... אבל עד החתונה זה עבר לי ואני לא מתחרטת.


----------



## Norma Desmond (21/5/13)

וואו, העיניים שלך נראות מדהימות! 
אהבתי את הפרצוף, אני מאמצת


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (21/5/13)

וואו, תמונה מדהימה


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

ועכשיו תמונה נורמלית


----------



## josie1986 (21/5/13)

מהמם! 
אלינור מלכה


----------



## Ruby Gem (21/5/13)

איזה יופי של איפור! מאוד מחמיא לך! 
מאוד התחברתי לסגנון, נתת לי השראה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/5/13)

איזה יפיפיה! ואוו!


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

שיער + טיזר שמלתי 
את השיער עשה לי איציק פרץ המלך.
בתור מישהי שיש לה ISSUES רציניים עם השיער שלה נורא פחדתי לעשות תסרוקת מבגרת מאד מצד אחד, פרחית מאד מצד שני, ילדותית מאד מצד שלישי, בקיצור... הבנתם את הרעיון.
גם כאן עשיתי חיפוש אינטנסיבי באינטרנט ובאתי עם דוגמאות מוכנות לניסיון.
מה אני אגיד לכם? כל תסרוקת שניסינו מאלה שבחרתי וחשבתי שיתאימו לי גרמה לי להראות כמו יאכנה דודה בגיל הבלות.
לגבי התסרוקת לא הייתי מוכנה להישאר לא שלמה ולכן הלכתי לניסיון נוסף שממנו כבר יצאתי מאד מרוצה וזו התסרוקת שהייתה בחתונה.
אממה? עליה וקוץ בה!
כשיצאנו למקדימים נסענו ברכב של חבר שהייתה לו תקרה נמוכה, וכל ברקס הרגשתי את הגולגול נמרח על התקרה... בסופו של דבר במהלך הצילומים המקדימים הבאמפרים והרוח עשו את שלהם והתפרק לי הגולגול "קמעה".
אז במהלך הצילומים הייתי בלחץ קטסטרופלי, מזיעה את נשמתי בתוך מחוך שלא נגמר ומשתדלת לעמוד בפוזות ישרות כדי שלא יראו את התפרחת שנוצרה לי על הראש, ותוך כדי מנסה לחייך/לעשות מבט נוגה/לא להיכנס למצוקה נשימתית.
מה אני אגיד לכם? מזל שיש 2000 תמונות שמתוכן אפשר לבחור וצלמת כלה שידעה לתמרן עם התקלה.
ואני רואה שדי נסחפתי פה אז אני אקצר – לפני שנסענו לאולם חזרתי לטאצ'-אפים ולא היה זכר לתקרית מעתה והלאה, פרט להתמוטטות עצבים קטנה שחלפה לה.


----------



## ronitvas (21/5/13)

קרעת אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אווווו איזה טיזר! ואיזה גב יפה


----------



## Norma Desmond (21/5/13)

וואו, איזה גב מדהים לשמלה! 
נשמע שילוב נהדר, גולגול גבוה בשיער ותקרת רכב נמוכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל שאפשר היה לחזור לטאץ' אפים!


----------



## hagaraf (21/5/13)

מדהים 
רומנטי ועדין ויפה


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

ולמקרה שמישהו חושב שאני בטח מגזימה.... 
השוונצים בגולגול.
"לא נורא ממי, אל תבכי, לא רואים את זה בכלל, להיפך, זה רק מוסיף" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ronitvas (21/5/13)

בחיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב שיכולת לסדר....


----------



## hagaraf (21/5/13)

את גיבורהשלא התפרקת מהלחץ 
אלא המשכת להצטלם


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

השמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את השמלה עשיתי בסטודיו לבנה  - מקום מקסים ומומלץ ביותר.
כל התהליך היה נעים מאד ויבגניה המעצבת היא פשוט בובה אמיתית.
יחסית לשמלה עם מחוך ארוך היא הייתה מאד נוחה ולא היו מכאובים מיוחדים.
את השמלה קיבלתי יחד עם עגילים ומן שרוולון תחרה שאהבתי מאד.


----------



## ronitvas (21/5/13)

מאוד יפה! 
די, מפסיקה להגיב על כל פיפס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אגיב בסוף


----------



## החלפתיניק (21/5/13)

שמלה מקסימה לגמרי! 
ואהבתי גם את החליפה של חתנך.


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

אחרונה מהשמלה...


----------



## Ruby Gem (21/5/13)

שמלה ממש יפה!


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נקנו בארו בדיזינגוף.
במקור הפנטזיה הייתה נעליים בצבע מדליק שהוא לא לבן (ויעידו על כך החפירות בפורום בנושא), אבל זה לא יצא - נו מילא .
מתכננת שימוש חוזר אחרי צביעה מחדש לצבע קייצי.


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

חליפת חתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נקנתה ב-IZAK אחרי שיטוטים ברוב רשתות הגברים המוכרות שלא הניבו כלום (מודה שבעיקר הודות לנחילי האנשים בתאי המדידה אבל – נו שוין).


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

אברא קדברא... 
תמונה הופיעי!


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

זר כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שראיתי את העושק שעושים על זרי כלה החלטתי – עד כאן! יום לפני החתונה בעודי מטיילת בנונשלנטיות בדיזינגוף ראיתי זר פרחים חביב (מאלה שקונים הביתה לשבת) ועליו התנוססה תווית קסמים שעליה כתוב – 70 ₪.
נכנסתי לחנות וביקשתי להזמין את הזר למחר, ביקשתי שיורידו לי מהנפח שלו שיתאים לגודל של זר כלה ויעטפו אותו במשהו "כלתי" למטה.
המוכרת הייתה מאד נחמדה וניאותה להפוך לי אותו לזר כלה במחיר המקורי ולכן אני חייבת לציין לטובה את המקום – קוראים לו, כמה מפתיע, "חנות פרחים" והם ממוקמים בדיזנגוף 110 (מקווה שאני לא עוברת על חוקי הפורום).


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

וקצת מקדימים...


----------



## החלפתיניק (21/5/13)




----------



## DDN (21/5/13)

אהבתי


----------



## SimplyMe1 (21/5/13)

מקסימים


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

ועוד...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/5/13)

אני רואה שהצטלמנו באותו מקום! 
אני חייבת לציין שיש לך תמונות מקסימות!


----------



## J e n i e (21/5/13)

איפה הצטלמתם בפארק הירקון? 
אנחנו גם חושבים להצטלם שם, וזה נראה מאוד יפה.

היה שם צל?


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

אממ... 
הצטלמנו ליד גן הילדים עם המתקנים שיש שם באזור.
יש שם המון צל כי יש שם הרבה עצים ואפשר לעשות תמונות די מגוונות עם צמחיה וליד המים.
דווקא צל לא היה הבעיה שלנו כי החשיך נורא מהר


----------



## J e n i e (21/5/13)

אנחנו בחתונת שישי, בקיץ 
אז צל נראה לי די חשוב.

עדיין לא ברור לי איפה זה, ליד הקיר טיפוס? או שאני בכלל לא באיזור?


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

זה מול שכונת בבלי 
אם אני לא טועה...


----------



## J e n i e (21/5/13)

תודה רבה  
מקווה שנמצא... אולי נחפש אם נהיה באיזור לפני החתונה.


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

אחרון ודי...


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

To be continued.... 
בחייכם, מאוחר כבר


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

טבעות (my precious).... 
טבעות הנישואין נקנו בתכשיטי יהונתן שנמצאים במתחם הבורסה ברמת גן. חנות קטנה ונעימה ומחירים סבבה לגמרי.


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

המקום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דרך איזיווד ראינו מספר מקומות: גן ורדים, אמורס, קסיופיאה ועדן על המים. 
ההתלבטות הגדולה שלנו הייתה בין אמורס לגן ורדים ו-To make a long story short: גן ורדים ניצח.
אנחנו התחברנו למקומות שהם יותר "טבעיים" ופחות אורבניים ולכן התאהבנו בגן ורדים – למקום יש אולם שקוף שבו האירוע מתקיים בעונות הקרירות והוא מלווה בגן מקסים ואזור קבלת פנים שיכול להיות פתוח לגמרי או מקורה.
כמובן שגולת הכותרת היא הבחוץ, אבל מזג האוויר לא אפשר לקיים את כל האירוע בחוץ כי היה קר, אז הסתפקנו בחופה וקבלת פנים.
אנחנו היינו מאד מרוצים מהמקום ומההתנהלות ועד היום מקבלים תגובות חיוביות מאד מהמשפחה והחברים (ולא קל לרצות משפחה של רוסים ראבתנים שמבחינתם אוכל ושתיה הם א' ב' של אירוע טוב)....


----------



## shirleeey (21/5/13)

גן ורדים 
קודם כל, המון מזל טוב! החתונה נראית מדהימה ממש!!!
משום מה גן ורדים מופיע ברשימה של המקומות ללא היתר, ידוע לך על זה משהו?
נשמע לי מאוד תמוה כי הוא ותיק, מוכר ואני שומעת עליו לא מעט...


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

קודם כל תודה רבה! 
אני זוכרת שביררנו את הנושא אבל לא זוכרת בדיוק מה נסגר עם זה, יכול להיות שהם בתהליך של אישורים..
בכל מקרה אותנו זה פחות הפחיד (אולי שלא בצדק) כי החוזה שלנו היה מול איזיווד ויש שם סעיף שמדבר על מקרה שבו יש בעיה כלשהי עם האולם ויש התחייבות למצוא מקום חילופי באותה רמה לפני.
אותנו זה סיפק .


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

אזור קבלת פנים - חצי פתוח חצי סגור


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

האולם מבחוץ


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

סוגיית העיצוב.. 
במסגרת החבילה הבסיסית העיצוב כלל מפיות בצבעים שונים, מפה וחופה מסורתית.
בקטע הזה אנחנו אישית החלטנו לקצץ ולא הוספנו המון דברים...לא לקחנו ראנרים, חופה מעוצבת או שביל חופה סתם כי זה נראה לנו מיותר להשקיע בזה את הכסף.
הגן עצמו ואזור קבלת הפנים בעייננו היה מאד יפה אז הוספנו ממש פריטים מינמליים כמו עששיות וכאלה, ובחרנו 6 זרים שיהיו על השולחנות כדי שבאולם לא יראה ריק מידי (שעכשיו בדיעבד כשאני מסתכלת על התמונות לא תרמו יותר מידי אבל נו מילא...).
הלוואי והיה זמן ל-DIY וכאלה שאני רואה פה בפורום בקנאה רבה אבל לא היה לנו כל כך זמן להתעסק בזה.


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

שירים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שיר כניסה לחופה
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl7Hd2r0LOs

שיר שבירת כוס (כי חייבים קצת נוסטלגיה - זה היה או זה או השוטר מבברלי הילס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1i5coU-0_Q

סלואו
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1j_vyQrWO4


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

הרב 
דוד הריסון - רב מקסים!


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

כניסה לחופה... 
אני לא יודעת מה אתכם אבל אני התרגשתי מהמעמד מאד מאד...
בעיניי יש משהו מאד מיוחד בלבחור את האנשים שמחזיקים את החופה שאתה נכנס אליה, והרגשתי שאני באמת נכנסת למעגל של אנשים קרובים עם אנרגיות מדהימות מסביבי.
כן כן, ברור לי שלהחזיק את המוטות של החופה זה לא שיא הכייף ויכול להיות מייגע בטירוף, אבל... שיתמודדו!


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

איך אתם קוראים זה? תשלך?


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

דיג'יי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כפיר על המלך!
לא היו לנו דרישות מיוחדות לגבי המוסיקה, לא היינו בצורה גורפת נגד מזרחית וכאלה ובגדול היינו די פרווה .
הרכבנו רשימה נחמדה לקבלת הפנים שכללה הרבה נוסטלגיה בסגנון ריי צ'רלס, ארתה פרנקלין ושות'.
האמת.... לא נכון! לי היה חשוב שיהיה גנגם סטייל!!!!


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

טוב נו גם קצת רוסית בשביל הבוגי....


----------



## hagaraf (22/5/13)




----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

צלמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אפרת ציון  המדהימה!
מומלצת בחום!


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

מדהימה כבר אמרתי?


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

הסוף.... 
מה? זה נגמר? לאן הלכו כולם?....


----------



## אינקה14 (21/5/13)

נו טוב, עפנו לסרילנקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל זה כבר לסיפור אחר ...

לסיכום - שני דברים הנחו אותנו:
1. להנות, להנות, להנות ולא להתבאס מדברים קטנים שבטוח יקרו! זה נשמע בנאלי אבל כשכל כך הרבה אנרגיות מרוכזות ליום אחד חשוב לשנן את המנטרה הזו. 
2. לחשוב על המחר - במיוחד מבחינת תקציב וגם מבחינת חילוקי דעות שעלולים להתעורר במהלך התהליך הזה.

אני מאחלת לכל המתחתנים והמתחתנות בעתיד (וגם אלה שבעבר) להנות מכל רגע, לקחת בפרופרוציות, לנצל את התקופה למינוף הקשר והמון המון אהבה!!!!

תודה רבה פורום יקר!


----------



## ronitvas (22/5/13)

מקסים מקסים מקסים! 
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם וחיים טובים ומאושרים.
את תמיד מוזמנת להעלות קרדיטים לירח דבש


----------

